# Zero-Point-Zero: Baseball’s Worst Team Gets TV’s Worst Rating — Again



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Deadline Hollywood:

*Zero-Point-Zero: Baseball's Worst Team Gets TV's Worst Rating - Again*


> Even the Houston Astros, whose fans have suffered with the league's worst record each of the past three years. The team is mired in last place again - natch - but even more disheartening is the 0.0 Nielsen rating it posted for Monday's game. (Text deleted) The channel airing the game, CSN Houston, only reaches about 1 in 11 Houston-area TV households; no satellite carrier or U-verse.


FULL ARTICLE HERE

More detailed article from Sports Illustrated


----------



## Bronxiniowa (Apr 14, 2013)

Ahh . . . the shortsightedness of MLB marketers. They figure no one will pay money to see a team if they can stay home and watch it on TV. This was the philosophy that took live radio broadcasts of home games (because of the communications costs, road games were always re-created through the wire reports) so long to catch on. They didn't realize if you can tantalize fans with showing (or hearing) the fun people are having at the ballpark, they'll want in on it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nah. This one is just about pure greed in the Astros owners part.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

We are only 10 games into the year and the writer of this article has already written off the Astros


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> We are only 10 games into the year and the writer of this article has already written off the Astros


Have you seen their roster? :rotfl:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Indeed. However poor a team, it seems unfair to call them "mired" only ten games in!

Go Stros!


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Nah. This one is just about pure greed in the Astros owners part.


Well, not quite "pure" greed. While it's true that Jim Crane is about 75% greedy, he also has that winning mixture of about 15% stupidity and 10% naiveté thrown in for good measure.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> We are only 10 games into the year and the writer of this article has already written off the Astros


You're right, any semi-intelligent being who had to wait ten games into the season before writing off the Astros clearly has no understanding whatsoever of the game of baseball.


----------



## Bronxiniowa (Apr 14, 2013)

TXD16 said:


> You're right, any semi-intelligent being who had to wait ten games into the season before writing off the Astros clearly has no understanding whatsoever of the game of baseball.


Right. The only team that deserves the distinction of being written off 10 games into the season is the Mets!


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Bronxiniowa said:


> Right. The only team that deserves the distinction of being written off 10 games into the season is the Mets!


I think the bookies, whose livelihoods depend on it, have it about right (note that the Astros odds have actually worsened since Opening Day)...

http://www.vegasinsider.com/mlb/odds/futures/


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

MLB seriously needs to intervene here. Though they are also part of the problem; their ridiculous blackout policies mean that even if you are 500 miles away from Houston, if you have the MLBEI package you still can't see ANY game involving the Astros because you are in their "territory".


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

I wonder if the owner of the Astros is a woman (just like the owner of the Indians in Major League) and is hoping that the team continues to perform crappy so she can move them.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dogs31 said:


> I wonder if the owner of the Astros is a woman (just like the owner of the Indians in Major League) and is hoping that the team continues to perform crappy so she can move them.


What? Neither team is owned by a woman. Larry Dolan owns the Indians and Jim Crane owns the Astros.


----------



## Bronxiniowa (Apr 14, 2013)

What the heck does the owner's gender matter? When the New York Mets were owned by Joan W. Payson they won the World Series in 1969 and lost to the A's in seven games in 1973. Under the male owners the Wilpons they've become the worst franchise in major league baseball.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Actually, you could argue that the Expos ownership was the worst in MLB. The fire-saling Brochu, the lying, conniving Jeffery Loria and his snake-tongued stepson David Samson and then ultimately the collective parade of buffoons known as Major League Baseball.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure he was making a joke guys. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah I thought it was just funny and meant to be just funny. He did say like the movie major league.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

He did say the movie major league after all.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> He did say the movie major league after all.


He didn't say "movie" but now I get it. lol


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Did they beat Al Jazerra? They've been getting some putrid numbers since they replaced Al Jazeera English with AL Jazeera America.

A few years back, Michael Haynes, District Attorney set some kind of dubious record when it became the first prime time show on one of the three major networks to finish sixth in its time slot in the key, young adult demographic. I think it got beat by Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Star Trek Voyager.


----------

